# Can "off duty" soldiers carry firearms?



## jey1234 (29 May 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if soldiers, are allowed to carry firearms (in Canada) when they're not "on duty"? I don't know if that's the right term for soldiers but you know what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (29 May 2013)

If they have a PAL and are hunting or at a civilian range like everyone else.


----------



## Cyrius007 (29 May 2013)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's the same rules as civilians.


----------



## MikeL (29 May 2013)

If a CF member wishes to have a personally owned firearm,  they will need to get a PAL/RPAL like everyone else in Canada and follow the laws regarding the use, transport and storage of firearms. 


CF members do not keep their work weapons with them. They are locked up in the CQ vault and are only drawn when required for ranges, cleaning, etc  You can't sign it out for a weekend, etc.


----------



## jey1234 (29 May 2013)

That makes sense. Thank you.


----------

